# **GFX GP B-Side Semi Finals, ScottySullivan VS Eric2004bc



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

On the B-side of our GFX GP we have Eric2004bc taking on scottsullivan,


Scottysullivan











Eric2004bc


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Eric got my vote, anytime I get to see Sherk get a money shot is a good time


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Went with Eric on this one.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Went with Scotty here but both are really good


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Went with Scotty. Good job guys.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

well i got raped there 
congrats scotty, good work as always :thumb02:


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> well i got raped there
> congrats scotty, good work as always :thumb02:


Don't worry about it man, I got raped as well:laugh:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jbritt said:


> Don't worry about it man, I got raped as well:laugh:


As did I lol. :thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> As did I lol. :thumb02:


i think you got raped the hardest :laugh:

i cant rep u back yet coz i gotta spread it around first,
and hen the hell did u make mod lol congrats bro :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i think you got raped the hardest :laugh:
> 
> i cant rep u back yet coz i gotta spread it around first,
> and hen the hell did u make mod lol congrats bro :thumb02:


I say the three of us band together and get our pride back lol.

And it was yesterday lol...where were you?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I say the three of us band together and get our pride back lol.
> 
> And it was yesterday lol...where were you?


yeah i saw the three of us join forces and gang **** them ne by one :confused05:

ah i wasn't online all day yesterday coz i was at a party during the day, and then in the evening i went to a house party and then went town n came home at 4am lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> yeah i saw the three of us join forces and gang **** them ne by one :confused05:
> 
> ah i wasn't online all day yesterday coz i was at a party during the day, and then in the evening i went to a house party and then went town n came home at 4am lol


Well look at you party boy lol. Sounds like you had fun.

Btw, we totally just derailed this thread.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Well look at you party boy lol. Sounds like you had fun.
> 
> Btw, we totally just derailed this thread.


lol yeah it was pretty fun, some girl passed out at the house party and i was convinced she was dead lol, so i tried poking her with a stick to make sure lol, and also i pass out for about 20 mins and i wake up and my legs have a massive bald patch where the girls attempted to wax me :|

derailing threads is what we do best :cool02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> lol yeah it was pretty fun, some girl passed out at the house party and i was convinced she was dead lol, so i tried poking her with a stick to make sure lol, and also i pass out for about 20 mins and i wake up and my legs have a massive bald patch where the girls attempted to wax me :|
> 
> derailing threads is what we do best :cool02:


Wow Eric...did you kill a hooker? Be honest lol.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Wow Eric...did you kill a hooker? Be honest lol.



nah not this time lol


----------

